
Roomba for Windows | Geekosystem - stretchwithme
http://www.geekosystem.com/windoro-roomba-for-windows/
======
stretchwithme
I used to wash windows for a living and daydreamed about automating the task.
But this particular solution seems a lot more trouble than its worth. The
thing can't move from window to window without having a person on both sides
of the window. Not to mention that it takes forever.

I envision something with suction cups, a squeegee and maybe a safety line.

------
dwc
My windows are at ground level, but I really hate buying apples at the market
and then having to wash them. Time for...

Roomba for Macintosh

